# The Shreddybrek Recipe Thread



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Finally got my Youtube channel recipes sorted into a playlist, so thought id collect my recipes into 1 thread here.

Here is my latest, home made cream of rice using basmati rice. A very cheap way to make Cream Of Rice for us in the UK.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

DarthMaulscle said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got my Youtube channel recipes sorted into a playlist, so thought id collect my recipes into 1 thread here.
> 
> Here is my latest, home made cream of rice using basmati rice. A very cheap way to make Cream Of Rice for us in the UK.


good video man

Will have to give this a go

Had always wanted try it as like u say , we all see it in BB magz and diets from guys in USA.

But impossible buy over here

another id like try is Grits

u ever tried those bud?

Ezikeal Bread is another one

Wish u could buy all these things over here! america always has better stuff!


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Dazarms said:


> good video man
> 
> Will have to give this a go
> 
> ...


I've only ever seen grits in youtube videos. I have no idea what it is though!

I always hear about Jay eating Ezikeal bread / cereal, but again no luck for us in the UK!


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

DarthMaulscle said:


> I've only ever seen grits in youtube videos. I have no idea what it is though!
> 
> I always hear about Jay eating Ezikeal bread / cereal, but again no luck for us in the UK!


our gym mate in newcastle sells Ezikeal bread

a guy bakes it all up and brings loads of it in on sunday for the next week

it sells at £3 a loaf and goes straight away!

Ezikeal cereal u can buy on Amazon for like £5 a box I think


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

What do they both taste like? How would you describe them?


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Protein Pancake Recipe!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> good video man
> 
> Will have to give this a go
> 
> ...


Seen grits online not too pricey but compared to oats very steep!

That said grits is the same thing as polenta.

Think I will just have to order some and see As I cannot stand oats


----------



## hollisbball (Mar 1, 2014)

Any of these are pretty much the same as Ezikeal bread and they're a pretty good price to be fair -

http://www.everfreshnaturalfoods.com/shop/sprouted-bread


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

hollisbball said:


> Any of these are pretty much the same as Ezikeal bread and they're a pretty good price to be fair -
> 
> http://www.everfreshnaturalfoods.com/shop/sprouted-bread


Ah I used to eat Rye bread all the time. Love that stuff!






A healthy, macro friendly sauce!


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is my latest recipe video, a chocolate protein dessert


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In for updates


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Cant see these at work so subbed till i get home and can check them out. Ken to see what this macro friendly sauce is all about


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

DarthMaulscle said:


> I've only ever seen grits in youtube videos. I have no idea what it is though!
> 
> I always hear about Jay eating Ezikeal bread / cereal, but again no luck for us in the UK!


next best thing for me is burgen bread :thumbup1: 7 protein 12 carbs a slice and its soooo good!


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Love food, I am IN!


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Cant see these at work so subbed till i get home and can check them out. Ken to see what this macro friendly sauce is all about


Really simple to make mate, and there's a lot you can do with it in terms of flavours.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

DarthMaulscle said:


> Really simple to make mate, and there's a lot you can do with it in terms of flavours.


So those flavour powder things you used. Are they all sugar free n all that? planing to start buying unflavoured whey and chopping and changing everytime i buy a bag i get fed up of it after like 3 days lol


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> So those flavour powder things you used. Are they all sugar free n all that? planing to start buying unflavoured whey and chopping and changing everytime i buy a bag i get fed up of it after like 3 days lol


Yes mate, that's what I do with my Casein and hydrolsysed protein. I get them both unflavoured, and change the flavours up using the MyProtein flavourings. They also come in handy as I can use them in baby rice, cream of rice etc


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

DarthMaulscle said:


> Yes mate, that's what I do with my Casein and hydrolsysed protein. I get them both unflavoured, and change the flavours up using the MyProtein flavourings. They also come in handy as I can use them in baby rice, cream of rice etc


I eat adult rice mate.

Where do you get your hydrolsyed protein? Ive heard even flavoured it tastes like crap!?


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> I eat adult rice mate.
> 
> Where do you get your hydrolsyed protein? Ive heard even flavoured it tastes like crap!?


Myprotein. I've also used Hydrowhey and FA Diamond, both strawberry flavour. TBH they both tasted nice. MyProtein's unflavoured does taste like ass, which is whey I use their flavourings in it.

They've released a new Hydrolysed protein, Hydro Extreme, which i'll be getting a review posted for once i've tried it (just waiting for delivery of the samples)


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

DarthMaulscle said:


> Myprotein. I've also used Hydrowhey and FA Diamond, both strawberry flavour. TBH they both tasted nice. MyProtein's unflavoured does taste like ass, which is whey I use their flavourings in it.
> 
> They've released a new Hydrolysed protein, Hydro Extreme, which i'll be getting a review posted for once i've tried it (just waiting for delivery of the samples)


Might give it a try. Is the difference between hydrolyzed and normal whey just that its absorbed quicker?


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Might give it a try. Is the difference between hydrolyzed and normal whey just that its absorbed quicker?


Concentrate, Isolate & Hydrolysed Explained.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is my Lucky Charms Quest style protein bar recipe. Check it out here.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Cherry Bakewell Protein Porridge Recipe


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

DarthMaulscle said:


> Here is my latest recipe video, a chocolate protein dessert


So what happens

Do you cook that or what

Ended up with two bowls of slop


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

Bit of false advertising there I feel. I was expecting it to end like the title picture of the video. I am disappoint  (Chocolate protein puddings video)


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

High Protein Cream Of Rice / Ground Rice Pre Workout Recipe
40c
30p
1f


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Zurg said:


> Bit of false advertising there I feel. I was expecting it to end like the title picture of the video. I am disappoint  (Chocolate protein puddings video)


Sorry man


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

dem feelz


----------

